# Handy behalten oder neues Handy ?



## Canstar168 (15. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich kann mich nicht genau entscheiden.. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. 
Also gestern kam mein neues Handy Samsung Galaxy S5 an (Vertragsverlängerung).

Aber ich bin schon seit 2008 oder so IPhone Benutzer. Angefangen mit 3GS dann auf 4S umgestiegen. Normaleweise würde ich jetzt auf 5S umsteigen aber ich habe mir Samsung bestellt. (Fragt bitte nicht warum) 
Ich bin ein zufriedener iPhone Benutzer. Hatte noch nie ein Problem, was soft oder Hardware betrifft. 

Vorkurzem habe ich mir den neuen MacBook Pro für mein Studium gekauft. Apple User wissen es genau, wie leicht die Synchronisation von Daten ist.  Musik, Videos, Photos, Emails, PDF Scripts für die Vorlesung usw. Alles was ich am Laptop habe, habe ich auch automatisch auf meinem IPhone. Und es funktioniert zuverlässig, was für mich ein wichtiger Punkt ist. 


Ich weiß nicht, wie Android oder Store für Android funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob für Mavericks eine App dafür gibt. (Ich habe kein Windows auf meinem MacBook Pro)


Zudem noch: ich habe circa 70-90€ für die Apps ausgegeben von 2008-jetzt. Wenn ich auf Samsung umsteige, dann ist es raus geschmissenes Geld und für Android Apps muss ich wiederum Geld ausgeben. 
Mein iPhone hat 32Gb mit ca. 220 Apps. 


Meine Frage: sollte ich jetzt das Samsung S5 behalten & benutzen oder ungeöffnet weiter verkaufen. 

Mein 4S funktioniert tadellos aber ist langsam. Bei meinem neuen Vertrag habe ich 2GB LTE. Ich kann also mit meinem 4s nicht LTE benutzen. 
Ps: ich lebe in Karlsruhe(BaWüs 3. größte Stadt), bei uns ist LTE sehr gut verbreitet. Man hat immer vollen Empfang. 

Wenn ich auf Samsung umsteige, weiß ich nicht wie ich mich zurecht finden soll. 

Was wurdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun? 
Bitte auch begründen, damit ich eure Meinung nachvollziehen 

Vielen Dank schon nal


----------



## Stueppi (15. Juni 2014)

Du solltest dir die Frage stellen warum du, obwohl du viel extra bei Apple ausgegeben hast und die funktionen magst, dich für ein Android entschieden hast. An deiner Stelle wäre für mich das nächste iPhone die richte Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. Juni 2014)

Solange du die Handyverpackung nicht geöffnet hast,kannst du noch umtauschen(soweit ich weiss muß das möglich sein) und einen alternativen Handy wählen wo auch deine Apps und sonstige zeugs darauf laufen, inklusive LTE Netz.Bei dein Anbieter einfach fragen gegebenfalls erklären wieso und warum du es tauschen möchtest.


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Juni 2014)

Würde es behalten, ist viel besser, kannst mehr anfangen mit. Ich hatte auch nen iPod Touch, und hab da 125€ für apps ausgegeben, bin auf Samsung umgestiegen, und ich kann sagen dass es eine Gute Entscheidung war.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Grundsätzlich bietet sowohl Android, sowie auch iOS die selbe Funktionalität. Bei Android läuft halt alles über einen google Account.
 Da du aber ein macbook hast und auch einiges an Apps für iOS gekauft hast, wäre ein neues iPhone die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich würde das Ding an deiner stelle zurück schicken und ein 5s nehmen. 
Das S5 hat zwar auch die gleiche Funktionalität was das Smartphone angeht aber das perfekte zusammenspielen zwischen dem MBP und S5 wird nie so leicht laufen wie bei einem 5s.
Die Apps hast du eben nur auf ios nicht android.
Und dann wäre nuch die Frage wenn schon Android warum ausgerechnet Samsung


----------



## yingtao (15. Juni 2014)

Warum wechseln, wenn du vorher mit dem iPhone zufrieden warst und es genau das geboten hat, was du wolltest. Du musst wissen ob du wechseln willst. Es gibt Apps und Programme um die Inhalte von PC mit dem Smartphone zu synchronisieren aber ich weiß nicht ob es das auch für Mac gibt. Ansonsten sind iOS und Android nicht so verschieden das man den Wechsel nicht schaffen könnte. Wenn man sich etwas Zeit nimmt, dann dauert es vielleicht nen Tag bis man sich an das neue gewöhnt hat. Du wirst dir irgendwas gedacht haben als du dir das S5 anstatt dem 5S bestellt hast und würde einfach sagen, behalte das Samsung und probiere Android aus. Wenn du dann in nem Monat doch nicht zufrieden bist würde ich beim Handyanbieter anfragen und das Handy dann tauschen. Heut zu Tage sind die Handys eh nur gemietet und da ist ein Tausch normalerweise kein Problem und man kann jedes Handy der selben Kategorie haben, muss halt nur ne Bearbeitungsgebühr zahlen.

Ich würde aber auch mal gucken das du dir Windows zusätzlich aufs MacBook drauf machst, da in vielen Studiengängen Windows gebraucht wird. Viele Lehrstühle haben selbst entwickelte Programme die nur auf Windows laufen und einige haben sogar Android Apps. Oft haben Programme wo es eine Mac Version von gibt auch andere Funktionen oder sind anders aufgebaut wodurch die Lehrstühle einem da dann auch oft nicht weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Icephoen1x (15. Juni 2014)

Naja. Es würde auch alles mif android gehen. Datensynchronisation geht kostenlos mit dropbox zB. Und es gibt für die meisten anderen sachen auch meistens android apps, die auch oft kostenlos sind. Der play store ist nicht schwer zu bedienen, wenn du was kaufen willst musst du halt zahlungsinformationen eingeben. Ansonsten ist das s5 ja schon ein gutes handy, von der leistung her sogar besser als das iphone.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2014)

Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das s5 ja schon ein gutes handy,* von der leistung her sogar besser als das iphone*.



Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Murdoch (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin Android Nutzer und würde mir kein iphone mehr kaufen.... 
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung dass du mit Android höchstwahrscheinlich nicht glücklich wirst. 

Zudem...  Wenn du schon so viel Apple hast.... 

Wieso kaufst du dann ein Samsung? Umtauschen. 
Zack Zack.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

Canstar168 schrieb:


> Zudem noch: ich habe circa 70-90€ für die Apps ausgegeben von 2008-jetzt. Wenn ich auf Samsung umsteige, dann ist es raus geschmissenes Geld und für Android Apps muss ich wiederum Geld ausgeben.
> Mein iPhone hat 32Gb mit ca. 220 Apps.
> 
> Meine Frage: sollte ich jetzt das Samsung S5 behalten & benutzen oder ungeöffnet weiter verkaufen.
> ...



In Deiner Situation fährst Du mit einem iPhone am besten. An Deiner Stelle würde ich darum beide verkaufen und mir von dem Geld ein 5s oder im Herbst das 6er kaufen. Für das 4s solltest Du eigentlich noch ein paar Euro bekommen.


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Also zunächst mal ein paar Basics: 

Bei Android werden über das Google-Konto all deine Kontakte, Telefonnummern, Anwendungen, Kalender, Alarme, 
WLAN-Passwörter und so weiter gespeichert. Was du syncen willst, kannst du selbst einstellen.

Zusätzlich kannst du über Google Drive all deine Bilder, Downloads etc. syncen und auf deinen Account hochladen
und jederzeit von jedem Betriebssystem oder Gerät aus darauf zugreifen, z.B. aus der Uni. Du kannst über Google 
Drive sogar deine ganzen Ordner und Dokumente der iOS Geräte mit deinen anderen Geräten syncen. Mehr dazu 
hier.

Google Play (App-Markt) kannst du von jedem Betriebssystem oder Gerät erreichen und dort Anwendungen auf dein
Google Konto zur späteren Installation freigeben.

Alle nützlichen Apps die du für Android gebrauchen könntest sind kostenlos. Ich kenne die Apps nicht die du hast,
aber meistens ist es so, dass wenn du eine App kaufst, die es auch für Android und Co. gibt, diese Lizenz für alle
Betriebssysteme gilt. So muss man bei einigen Apps zum Beispiel den Lizenz-Code, den Code, den man zu einer
Paypal-Transaktionsnummer bekommt und dergleichen eingeben. Schau dir einfach mal die wichtigen Apps an, die
du gekauft hast und schaue, ob es 1. nicht eine kostenlose Alternative gibt, was bei Android immer der Fall ist und
2. ob du diese nicht Plattform übergreifend nutzen kannst.

Samsung Handys sind sehr intuitiv und du bekommst beim ersten benutzen eine Anleitung zur Oberfläche. Diese
unterscheidet sich aber nicht sonderlich von iOS und Co. Zudem ist diese sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut. Ich denke
nach 6 Jahren Smartphone-Erfahrung solltest du dich bestens und schnellstens zurecht finden.

Da Android Open Source ist, gibt es im Internet allerlei modifizierte Betriebssysteme (ROMs), die allesamt sogar
noch schneller sind und auch aus alten Handys noch das maximale heraus holen. Dein Iphone 4S ist von der
Leistung her etwa mit dem Samsung Galaxy S1 Plus (i9001) vergleichbar. Ich habe erst vor kurzem ein S1 Plus
frisch aufgesetzt mit einer aktuellen Firmware-Modifikation, übertaktet und es rennt wieder ohne Probleme und 
Lag-frei, wie dies heutige bessere Handys tun. Folglich hättest du dir bei Android, wenn es nicht zusätzlich um LTE 
gehen würde das Geld für ein neues Handy fast sparen können. Im Vergleich: Mein Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 
(ebenfalls modifiziert) ist zwar allein von den Benchmarks her nicht so schnell wie ein Galaxy S5, allerdings ist die 
Oberfläche genauso schnell bis schneller, als ein ungemoddetes Galaxy S5 oder IPhone 5s und der Unterschied 
ist bei Standard-Spielen überhaupt nicht bemerkbar, da bisher nur extrem wenig Spiele die die Leistung eines S5 
und Co. ausnutzen könnten existieren. Die Benutzer-Oberfläche kann wie gesagt selbst auf alten Handys genauso 
schnell sein.

*Sonstiges:*
Ich denke du solltest einfach nach deinem Verstand gehen. Wenn du Lust auf was neues, besonders leistungsfähiges
und gleichzeitig preisgünstiges, mit besserer Kamera, schnellerer Grafik und Rundum-Sorglos-Paket haben möchtest,
solltest du zum Galaxy S5 greifen oder auf einen Knebel-Vertrag verzichten und dir direkt ein besseres Handy kaufen 
(z.B. Oppo Find 7 - 439€, Oppo Find 7a - 369€, One Plus One - momentan 288€), sparen und dir einen günstigen
Vertrag mit LTE und Co. holen. Ob du LTE unbedingt benötigst, das musst du selbst heraus finden. In der Regel ist
3G für den täglichen Gebrauch schnell genug und große Mengen an Daten schiebt man dann eh über WLAN oder USB
von A nach B. Voller Empfang ist heute gar nicht mehr nötig, um die Smartphones richtig zu bedienen. Da reicht 1
Balken. LTE lohnt sich meines Erachtens nur, wenn man ganze GB an Daten irgendwo hinverfrachten will, aber nicht
bei 500 MB oder so.

Von der Leistung her kann man den Unterschied nur bei Spielen bemerken und nicht auf der Oberfläche - hier ist das 
Galaxy S5 wegen seines leistungsfähigeren Grafikkerns schneller bei spielen die besonders aufwändig sind. Zudem
kann man das S5 jederzeit auch übertakten und modifizieren und allein gegen ein unübertaktetes aber modifiziertes 
Android-Handy sieht jedes andere Standard-Handy alt aus. Allerdings gibt es wie gesagt einige Handys die wirklich
High-End sind, aber die es hier in Deutschland wegen der Knebel-Verträge mit Samsung, Apple und Co. überhaupt
nicht gibt bzw. Werbung dafür gemacht wird. Von diesen weiß man nur, wenn man sich extrem für Smartphones und
Co. interessiert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Dein Iphone 4S ist von der Leistung her etwa mit dem Samsung Galaxy S1 Plus (i9001) vergleichbar.


 
OMFG  Das S1+ so schnell wie ein 4s  Deine Drogen möcht ich auch mal nehmen....


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> OMFG  Das S1+ so schnell sei wie ein 4s  Deine Drogen möcht ich auch mal nehmen....


 
Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, einfach mal die Backen halten. Von der Hardware sind die vergleichbar. Der einzige Unterschied war damals, dass die Standard-Firmware (Betriebssystem) schneller war. Dieser Umstand ist heute aber nicht mehr gegeben in Zeiten von Android 4.4.3, ArchiDroid Optimization / O3 Optimierung, Linaro Toolchain und Co.
Zudem kann man heutzutage jedes Android Handy übertakten. Da ist dann auch mal ein 1824 mhZ Single-Prozessor (übertaktet) schneller, als ein 1000mhz Dual-Core Prozessor. Beide hatten nur 512 MB RAM und mittlerweile kann man den freien RAM beim S1+ auf 402MB erhöhen. Die Auflösung und die PPI des 4S sind höher, das heißt der Prozessor muss dazu noch mehr ackern - nicht umsonst hält der Akku nur 1/3 im Gegensatz zu dem vom S1+ aus, auch wenn dieses einen sparsamen und gleichzeitig schöneren AMOLED besitzt und nur 230mAh mehr hat.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, einfach mal die Backen halten. Von der Hardware sind die vergleichbar.



Hast Du beide Geräte mal direkt vergleichen können? Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin damals vom S2 auf ein 4s umgestiegen und hatte somit den direkten Vergleich und kann Dir darum sagen, dass Du falsch liegst wenn Du sagst: _"Dein Iphone 4S ist von der
Leistung her etwa mit dem Samsung Galaxy S1 Plus (i9001) vergleichbar"._

 Davon ab: Deine Abhandlung da oben ist zwar schön (lang) aber geht stellenweise irgendwie am Thema vorbei. Dass der TE sich ein MBP gekauft hat und extra die Vorteile betont hat, wenn man zwischen Apple-Geräten synct hast Du völlig unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## HGHarti (15. Juni 2014)

Man sollte aber auch sagen das auf einem Handy nicht mal eben ein modifiziertes Betriebssystem installiert ist.

Da muss man sich schon genau ein lesen.
Ich hatte mein S3 nur gerootet und nach einem Jahr machte es die Grätsche.Obwohl ich alles wieder zurück gestellt habe, haben die es bei Samsung gemerkt und ich war 60€ für die Instandsetzung los.

Ich bin Android und Samsung Fan(und ja ich hatte mal ein I-Phone)und würde so mitten im Studium nicht was neues testen wollen.


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Geräte mal direkt vergleichen können? Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin damals vom S2 auf ein 4s umgestiegen und hatte somit den direkten Vergleich und kann Dir darum sagen, dass Du falsch liegst wenn Du sagst: _"Dein Iphone 4S ist von der
> Leistung her etwa mit dem Samsung Galaxy S1 Plus (i9001) vergleichbar"._
> 
> Davon ab: Deine Abhandlung da oben ist zwar schön (lang) aber geht stellenweise irgendwie am Thema vorbei. Dass der TE sich ein MBP gekauft hat und extra die Vorteile betont hat, wenn man zwischen Apple-Geräten synct hast Du völlig unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


 
Ja, habe ich vergleichen können und zwar mit aktuellen Mitteln. Und wenn du meine "Abhandlung" richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass dort genau steht, wie er das lösen kann und dass es völlig egal ist, was für ein Gerät man nun hat - ob da nun ein Apple oder ein ASUS drauf steht, ist hierbei völlig irrelevant.

So genug Off-Topic... Der Beitrag war für den Threadersteller bestimmt und nicht für irgendwelche Vögel, die überall ihren Senf zugeben müssen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5: Firmware-Update soll für bessere Performance sorgen

Wenn ich meinen Golf die Steilklippe runter werfe ist er auch irgendwann so schnell wie der Bugatti Veyron deswegen würde ich trotzdem keinen Veyronfahrer sagen er soll sich lieber nen Golf kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich vergleichen können und zwar mit aktuellen Mitteln. Und wenn du meine "Abhandlung" richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass dort genau steht, wie er das lösen kann und dass es völlig egal ist, was für ein Gerät man nun hat - ob da nun ein Apple oder ein ASUS drauf steht, ist hierbei völlig irrelevant.
> 
> So genug Off-Topic... Der Beitrag war für den Threadersteller bestimmt und nicht für irgendwelche Vögel, die überall ihren Senf zugeben müssen.



 Dann erkläre mir mal, wie er seine iTunes-Bibliothek auf dem MBP stressfrei via Google Drive mit einem Samsung-Telefon synct. Und das "irgendwelche Vögel, die ihren Senf dazugeben" kannst Du Dir sparen. Das hier ist ein Forum und hier kann man Für und Wider diskutieren. Wenn Du damit nicht zurechtkommst, dann kannst Du der Diskussion ja fernbleiben.


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal, wie er seine iTunes-Bibliothek auf dem MBP stressfrei via Google Drive mit einem Samsung-Telefon synct. Und das "irgendwelche Vögel, die ihren Senf dazugeben" kannst Du Dir sparen. Das hier ist ein Forum und hier kann man Für und Wider diskutieren. Wenn Du damit nicht zurechtkommst, dann kannst Du der Diskussion ja fernbleiben.



Diese Antwort hat ein paar Sekunden gedauert und das ist nur eine Möglichkeit:
https://support.google.com/a/answer/2490101?hl=de
+
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ttxapps.drivesync
=
Profit

(Edit hat ein paar Sekunden länger gebraucht)
Hier ein Tutorial mit Video-Anleitung zum Synchronisieren von Google Drive mit iTunes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s1WqisO7Ns


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal, wie er seine iTunes-Bibliothek auf dem MBP stressfrei via Google Drive mit einem Samsung-Telefon synct. Und das "irgendwelche Vögel, die ihren Senf dazugeben" kannst Du Dir sparen. Das hier ist ein Forum und hier kann man Für und Wider diskutieren. Wenn Du damit nicht zurechtkommst, dann kannst Du der Diskussion ja fernbleiben.


 
Oder er löscht einfach sein iTunes und kopiert die Sachen einfach so aufs Phone...... Und das kann man dann über Nacht syncen lassen...


----------



## Canstar168 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

zuerst möchte ich mich bei *allen bedanken*, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt und mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilt. 

Folgendes:
- das Handy kann ich nicht zurück geben und ein anderes Handy in der Preisklasse holen, denn der Vertrag basiert auf das Handy. Ich sage euch gleich das Angebot. (Das ist von O2: Galaxy S5 All in One M statt 500mb, habe ich 2GB LTE und zahle mit Handy nur 29,99 nicht 34,99)
Samsung Galaxy S5


Also S5 gegen ein anderes Handy zu tauschen ist nicht möglich, deswegen musste ich das Handy nehmen. Ich bin an das Handy gebunden. 24x29,99€ ob ich das Handy benutze oder nicht. 


- 4s habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren. Ich sage euch ehrlich und offen mit ios6 war ich zufriedener. Ich bin auch mit ios7 zufrieden aber ich stelle manchmal wirklich fest, dass es mit ios6 schneller war... 


- Natürlich bin ich auf Windows angewiesen, sowie die anderen es bereits geschrieben haben, was mein Studium betrifft.. Zum programmieren gibt es bestimmte Plattformen, die nur auf Windows laufen aber dafür habe ich Virtual Box installiert. 

- Mein Problem ist, was Android und Windows betrifft, dass sie nicht zuverlässig arbeiten. Gibt es ein Problem, kostet es mich Stunden, bis ich die Losung gefunden habe (hängt natürlich auch von Problem ab) abgesehen jetzt von Viren Fällen, Trojaner oder ähnliches, möchte ich dazu eigentlich gar nix sagen. Habe genug Erfahrungen mit Windows gemacht. Wie oft ich formatieren musste, weil bluescreen, weil, weil weil .. 

- Beim MBP oder iOS ist es nie der Fall.  Wenn irgendein app nicht funktioniert, dann einfach Neustarten, wenn es immer noch nicht geht, dann Back up abspielen, dank Time Machine läuft alles blitz schnell. Und ich verschwende nicht meine kostbare Zeit dafür. 


Windows oder OS X möchte hier nicht nochmal diskutieren. Ich habe bei beiden Erfahrungen gemacht. Und letztendlich entschied ich mich für OS X, deswegen auch MBP. 

Ich musste halt oft mit meinen eigenen Augen sehen, wie manche Freunde von mir "Akku raus holen" mussten, weil das Handy hängen blieb. Und das war Samsung Galaxy S3. Also noch nicht lange her.. Ich hatte noch nie so ein Problem mit den Iphones, die ich hatte. Und es ist auch gut so, denn ich benutze mein Handy jeden Tag und sehr oft. Da will ich nicht andauernd mit sowas zutun haben. Es soll einfach immer funktionieren, updates machen und gut ist.. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine 

S5 hatte ich schon mal in der Hand. Da steckt einiges an Technik drin, was mich so fasziniert hat. Möchte hier nicht alles aufzählen.


- Ob jetzt S1 oder 4s schneller/besser oder sonst was gehe ich gar drauf ein.. Beide sind alt, beide werde ich in der Zukunft nicht benutzen. Deswegen bitte nicht sauer auf mich sein, wenn ich diese Kommentare überspringe

- Was synchronisieren angeht. Ich weiß echt nicht, wie das beim Android funktioniert. Kleines Beispiel: Safari zum Beispiel finde ich sehr gut, was die Favoritenseiten, Passwörter, verläufe usw. betrifft, habe ich sowohl auf Iphone und MBP und es funktioniert alles automatisch. Emails, Notizen usw. habe ich immer zugriff von beiden Geräten. Das erleichtert mir einiges und erspart mir an USB Stick oder ein andere Speichermedium mitzutragen. (man vergisst oft ein usb stecken oder verliert sie oder finde sie 2-3 Tage nicht und dann taucht plötzlich in der anderen Hosentasche auf.. Ich bin auch ein Mensch, kommt auch mal vor  )

Dropbox benutze & brauche ich, weil andere Kommilitonen ihre Lösungswege oder ähnliches praktisch an allen freigeben können.. Hat ja noch mehr Vorteile. Aber der Speicher ist begrenzt auf 300 oder 500 mb .. 

Fakt ist: Ich kann nicht bis Herbst warten, bis das neue Iphone raus kommt. Ich werde entweder auf 5S umsteigen oder S5 benutzen..


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

Dann nimm doch das 5s und verscherbele das S5 und Dein altes 4s. Das wäre IMHO das einfachste und Du musst Dich nicht umgewöhnen.


----------



## HGHarti (15. Juni 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erst mal bei Apple bleiben und das obwohl ich selber das S5 nutze und total begeistert vom dem Handy bin.

Es ist ist einfach das Umgewöhnen.

Deshalb ist damals bei mir schon das Nokia N8 als auch später das I-Phone durchgefallen.
Auch der Umstieg von Win7 zu Win8 hätte ich ohne der alten Ansicht nicht durchgeführt.

Ich wollte mich einfach nicht umgewöhnen


----------



## AeroX (15. Juni 2014)

Würde auch das 5S nehmen. Verkauf das S5 und das 4S von mir aus auch. Es bringt dir nichts wenn du das S5 behältst und dich ungewöhnen musst dich überall neu rein suchen musst usw. Bei dem iPhone weißt du wie Geschichte geht und kannst quasi gleich los legen..


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Dann erstmal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Handy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2014)

Warum hast du dir das Iphone 5S bei Vertragsverlängerung nicht genommen.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juni 2014)

Das S5 verscherbeln? Gehört ihm ja zur Zeit nicht sondern O2 bi die 2 Jahre durfh sind oder er das Gerät vorzeitig bezahlt


----------



## Cavalera (18. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt keine Lust viel zu tippen, aber ich versuche kurz und knapp zu bleiben:

Als allererstes: öffne die Packung und nutze das Smartphone für 1, 2 Wochen! Ich glaub zwischen geöffnet und kurz benutzt (dann sehr sorgfältig mit dem Gerät umgehen!!!) liegt keine allzugroße Preisdifferenz. Wenn du mit dem S5 zufrieden bist, ist es eh egal. Des weiteren könnte es noch Probleme geben wenn du es verkaufst, da das S5 2 Jahre lang noch O2 gehört! Kann/Wird Probleme geben wenn du was auf Garantie wechseln willst oder wenn du dein Abo nicht weiter zahlen kannst.

Zu der Synchronisation: Google spielt da relativ gut mit Apple zusammen, das sollte klappen. 

Dropbox (link): klickst auf den Link und hast die Anleitung, wie man von Samsung 50Gb Speicher für 2 Jahre bekommt.

Browser: würde ich eh auf Chrome umstellen beim MBP. Gibt es viele praktische Erweiterungen, wie brauchbare Ad-Blocker, übersetzten ganzer Seiten in andere Sprachen, Copy&Paste von Text der sich in Bildern befindet,.... und man hat die gleichen Lesezeichen, Passwörter, etc auf allen Geräten wenn man mit dem Googlekonto eingeloggt ist.

Google Keep (link): die perfekte App für schnelle Notizen! Auch schnell per Miniapp auf Windows aufrufbar. Wie es hier bei OSX aussieht, weiss ich nicht.

Das waren glaube ich deine größten Sorgen, aber ich will dich auch drauf aufmerksam machen, dass das kommende Update für OSX und iOS die beiden noch enger anbindet. Yosemite heißt es und du kannst da mal reinschnuppern!


----------



## Canstar168 (26. Juni 2014)

Cavalera schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Lust viel zu tippen, aber ich versuche kurz und knapp zu bleiben:
> 
> Als allererstes: öffne die Packung und nutze das Smartphone für 1, 2 Wochen! Ich glaub zwischen geöffnet und kurz benutzt (dann sehr sorgfältig mit dem Gerät umgehen!!!) liegt keine allzugroße Preisdifferenz. Wenn du mit dem S5 zufrieden bist, ist es eh egal. Des weiteren könnte es noch Probleme geben wenn du es verkaufst, da das S5 2 Jahre lang noch O2 gehört! Kann/Wird Probleme geben wenn du was auf Garantie wechseln willst oder wenn du dein Abo nicht weiter zahlen kannst.
> 
> ...


 


Vielen Dank Cavalera, 

ich habe das Handy noch nicht benutzt.Es Liegt immer noch ungeöffnet im Schrank. Die meisten bieten 450€ und das finde ich persönlich zu wenig, für ein nagelneues Handy. Ich habe mich mittlerweile fürs Iphone 5S entschieden aber vorhin die News gelesen, dass am 19.9 iphone6 raus kommt ..  Für mich sprechen mehr Punkte fürs Iphone an. ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. 

Ich würde auch gerne das S5 benutzen aber mich stört es halt, dass ich ein MBP hab und somit an OS gebunden bin. Zur zeit benutze ich ein Iphone 4S muss aber so schnell wie möglich auf ein LTE Fähiges Handy umsteigen, damit ich auch meinen Vertrag vollkommen ausnutzen kann. 


Denkst du ich kann mir das neue Iphone (32GB) kaufen, wenn ich Samsung S5 (480€) + Iphone 32 GB schwarz (200€) + 50€ haben sollte. 
Oder lieber 5S holen.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2014)

Ich würde auf das 6er warten. Die 3 Monate wirst Du doch sicher auch ohne LTE überstehen, oder?


----------



## Negev (26. Juni 2014)

Canstar168 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich kann mich nicht genau entscheiden.. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
> Also gestern kam mein neues Handy Samsung Galaxy S5 an (Vertragsverlängerung).
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte schon zu fragst sowas wie "Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines neuen Smartphones" aber ich vergas, die Leute schaffen sich alle 2 Jahre -grundlos- ein neues Handy an 
Nunja... ich würde den Grundbeitrag senken lassen - notfalls kündigen und neuvertag ohne Handy machen. Aber das wirklich nur am Rande.

Zum Thema: IPhone vs. Android... ich bin Android Nutzer. Es lässt sich einfach bedienen, das System ist zumindest offener als iOS, die Hardware läuft auch super, die Android-Handys haben oft ein besseres P/L-Veerhältnis.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2014)

Haben sie nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Juni 2014)

Doch würde ich schon sagen grade Handys wie das moto g sind deutlich günstiger und reichen vollkommen aus. Klar das iPhone hat ne bessere Leistung aber spiele, surfen und Schatten kann ich mit den Handys aus der oben genannten Preisklasse genauso gut


----------



## Murdoch (26. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht.


Doch, im allgemeinen schon. 
Zumal man eine  haufen an Wahlmöglichkeiten hat. 

Das z2 oder s5 evtl nicht....  Und das auch nur evtl.


----------



## Rodolfos (26. Juni 2014)

Canstar168 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: sollte ich jetzt das Samsung S5 behalten & benutzen oder ungeöffnet weiter verkaufen.


 
wer außer dir selbst kann sowas entscheiden? frägst du alles im internet nach? 

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Fragen kommen ob man einkaufen gehen sollte jetzt oder doch nicht oder aufs klo gehen oder lieber sein lassen.. unfassbar

Wenn du das Handy magst dann nimm es, gibt ja genug infos dazu im netz .. wenn du ein anderes magst wie das iphone dann tausch es eben um


----------



## Canstar168 (26. Juni 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon zu fragst sowas wie "Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines neuen Smartphones" aber ich vergas, die Leute schaffen sich alle 2 Jahre -grundlos- ein neues Handy an



Ich brauche ein neues Handy, weil mein 4s nicht LTE fähig ist. Und mein Vertrag beinhaltet 2GB LTE, warum dann auch nicht ausnutzen??
Mein 3GS war voll funktionsfähig und war auch zufrieden aber 4s war besser, nicht nur wegen der Kamerafunktion oder Schnelligkeit, sondern auch wegen der Auflösung und andere Möglichkeiten. 


Ich rauche nicht, ich saufe nicht und konsumiere auch keine Drogen. Dann kann ich mir doch wohl alle 2 Jahren ein neues Handy gönnen


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2014)

Ogott dann lieber aufs Smartphone verzichten.....


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Doch würde ich schon sagen grade Handys wie das moto g sind deutlich günstiger und reichen vollkommen aus. Klar das iPhone hat ne bessere Leistung aber spiele, surfen und Schatten kann ich mit den Handys aus der oben genannten Preisklasse genauso gut





Murdoch schrieb:


> Doch, im allgemeinen schon.
> Zumal man eine  haufen an Wahlmöglichkeiten hat.
> 
> Das z2 oder s5 evtl nicht....  Und das auch nur evtl.


Jemand der in Erwägung zieht ein Iphone zu kaufen nimmt als Alternative kein MotoG. Und aktuelle HighEndAndroiden für 600€ sind in P/L schlechter weil man sie nach kurzer Zeit für die hälfte des Preises bekommt und kein Android auch nur annähernd die Updatezeit hat wie ein Iphone was ca.200€ mehr kostet.
Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Customs das ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Doch würde ich schon sagen grade Handys wie das moto g sind deutlich günstiger und reichen vollkommen aus. Klar das iPhone hat ne bessere Leistung aber spiele, surfen und Schatten kann ich mit den Handys aus der oben genannten Preisklasse genauso gut





Murdoch schrieb:


> Doch, im allgemeinen schon.
> Zumal man eine  haufen an Wahlmöglichkeiten hat.
> 
> Das z2 oder s5 evtl nicht....  Und das auch nur evtl.


Jemand der in Erwägung zieht ein Iphone zu kaufen nimmt als Alternative kein MotoG. Und aktuelle HighEndAndroiden für 600€ sind in P/L schlechter weil man sie nach kurzer Zeit für die hälfte des Preises bekommt und kein Android auch nur annähernd die Updatezeit hat wie ein Iphone was ca.200€ mehr kostet.
Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Customs das ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2014)

ja blos das apple nicht mit dem preis runtergeht obwohl die leistung beispielsweise vom htc one mindestens genauso gut ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch klar weil bei Android musst du schon überlegen ob du ein ein Jahr "altes" Gerät noch kaufst weils eventuell kein Update mehr bekommt während es bei Apple noch paar Jahre weiter geht.
Apple pflegt seine Geräte Softwaretechnisch einfach besser. 

iPhone 4 kam mit iOs4 Sep. 2010 raus und wird bei iOs7.1 10. März 2014 hängen bleiben das 8er bekommts nicht mehr. 42Monate.

Jetzt einfach mal paar Android Flagschiffe.

Desire S (6 Monate)
_Verkaufsstart des Desire S war März 2011.[10]  HTC liefert das Desire S mit Android 2.3.3 und Sense 2.1 aus. Ende  September 2011 erhielt das Smartphone ein Update auf Android 2.3.5 sowie  auf die neue Version der HTC-Oberfläche Sense 3.0.[11]_

One X (12 Monate)
_Am 10. August 2012 wurde ein Update für das Gerät veröffentlicht,  welches das Betriebssystem auf Android 4.0.4 aktualisiert und unter  anderem die Integration von Facebook  und die Gesamtperfomance des Gerätes verbessern soll. Auch die  HTC-Sense-Version wurde von 4.0 auf 4.1 aktualisiert. Seit Oktober 2012  liefert HTC eine Aktualisierung auf die Android-Version 4.1.1 aus,  welche u. a. eine Überarbeitung der Benutzeroberfläche durch HTC Sense  4+ beinhaltet. [4][5] Seit dem 26. August 2013 liefert HTC das Update auf Android 4.2 mit HTC Sense 5 aus.[6]_

Galaxy S man könnte denke es sind über 2Jahre Updates leider kam 2.3.6 am  2. September 2011 raus..... ratz fatz hat man es dann bekommen nur ein Jahr später.
_Das Samsung Galaxy S I9000 läuft unter dem Betriebssystem Android.  Bei Verkaufsstart wurde die Android-Version 2.1 „Eclair“ ausgeliefert,  im November 2010 dann Version 2.2 „Froyo“; eine Aktualisierung auf diese  Version für Bestandskunden war seit 5. November 2010 über das  Samsung-eigene Programm „Kies“  möglich. Kurze Zeit später erschien ein Update auf Version 2.2.1. Seit  dem 11. Juni 2011 gibt es ein Update auf Android 2.3.3 „Gingerbread“  (Deutschland). Seit September 2012 wird ein Update auf Android 2.3.6  „Gingerbread“ über die Software KIES angeboten.[2]_

Galaxy S2 14 Monate
_Bei Markteinführung April 2011: Android 2.3 „Gingerbread“ mit Touchwiz  UI 4.0; Februar 2012: Android 2.3.6; ab April 2012: Android 4.0.3 „Ice  Cream Sandwich“ ; ab September 2012: Android 4.0.4; ab März 2013:  Android 4.1.2 „Jelly Bean“_

Galaxy S3 ca.15 Monate
Android, zu Beginn 29. Mai 2012 Version „4.0.x Ice Cream Sandwich“ mit TouchWiz-„Nature UX“-UI, spätere Updates auf 4.1.x Jelly Bean und seit Ende 2013 4.3 Jelly Bean (Android 4.2.x Jelly Bean wurde übersprungen)

Und die Liste kannst sicher noch ewig weiter führen die Nexusgeräte sind da mit ca. 18 Monate zwar besser aber gegen Apple einfach schwach.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Jemand der in Erwägung zieht ein Iphone zu kaufen nimmt als Alternative kein MotoG. Und aktuelle HighEndAndroiden für 600€ sind in P/L schlechter weil man sie nach kurzer Zeit für die hälfte des Preises bekommt und kein Android auch nur annähernd die Updatezeit hat wie ein Iphone was ca.200€ mehr kostet.
> Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Customs das ist nicht das gleiche.


Warum nicht? Nicht hip genug? 

Wenns wirklich darum geht, dann ist das iphone eben die erste Wahl. 

Jeder wie er mag. 

Die Frage bzgl. Updates ist auch wie nötig man ein update braucht. 

Also ich habe mein s3 Bis jetzt nicht ein mal geupdated. Die Unterschiede sind so klein das sie kaum interessieren. 

Bislang hing ich bei 4.1. Und jetzt? Muss man wenn jemand kommt und was faselt updaten? [emoji6]

Also ich hab nur geupdated weil ich was an der Software brauchte. Jetzt habe ich kitkat drauf (Custom) und nen touch recovery. 

Durch die große Szene an Custom Schreibern braucht man lange kein neues Telefon. 
Die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt. 

Ich habe mein s3 fast 2 einhalb Jahre und habe nicht einmal ein klitzekleines bisschen Lust gehabt nen neues zu kaufen....  Denn wenn ich was neues will...  Neues Rom. 

Also iphone ist für mich nur für Leute die out of the Box nutzen und nix dran machen. 

Und....  Man kann sich ja alles schön reden. [emoji3]


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also iphone ist für mich nur für Leute die out of the Box nutzen und nix dran machen.



Solche Leute soll es geben. Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich das bei einem 600 Euro Telefon auch. Da habe ich keine Lust mich mit irgendwelchen Custom-Roms rumzuschlagen sondern möchte, dass es "out of the box" funktioniert, wie ich mir das wünsche.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Solche Leute soll es geben. Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich das bei einem 600 Euro Telefon auch. Da habe ich keine Lust mich mit irgendwelchen Custom-Roms rumzuschlagen sondern möchte, dass es "out of the box" funktioniert, wie ich mir das wünsche.


Also Custom Roms sind kein Must sondern ein zum Glück dass es sie gibt 

Ein Android Handy funktioniert auch super out of the Box. Siehe meinen Post zuvor. 

Ich habe für mein s3 im übrigen vor über 2 Jahren 365 eur bezahlt. Nagelneu ohne Vertrag bei mm. 

Also wenn ich es nicht in die Toilette schmeiße tausche Ich es so schnell nicht aus 

Also bislang das kostengünstigste und beste Handy (für mich)

Edit :
Achso. Und wenn ich langsam Einbrüche beim Akku merke, dann nehme ich ihn raus und mach nen neuen rein. [emoji23]


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2014)

Es ging darum das Apple angeblich ein schlechteres P/L verhältnis hat und das hat es eben nicht weil es vom Hersteller länger supportet wird. 
Ob du es brauchst oder willst oder sonst was ist dabei egal denn darum hat jeder die Wahl. 
Und wenn du nen Ferarri willst schaust du wenn du ne alternative Suchst bei Lambo oder so und nicht bei Dacia das hat dann auch nix mit Hip zu tun sondern mit Logik.
Man kann sich auch die Androidwelt schön reden und das versuchst du verzweifelt durch brauch ich nicht will ich nicht blabla.
Ich sage ja nicht das Android allgemein Müll ist ansonsten hätte ich keins aber wenn man die HighEndteile anschaut bietet Apple für bissl mehr Geld einfach den besseren Support. 
Und das mit dem Akku ist mittlerweile auch bei Android selten geworden. Sag nur Sony, Htc, huawei moto usw.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube du drehst dir gerade alles so hin wie du es gerne möchtest. 

Also wer bescheinigt nun das Apple ein besseres pl Verhältnis hat?....  Aufgrund des guten Support? Du? 

Dann bewirb dich doch dort mal mit dem Spruch als Marketing Agent. 😁


Und lasst doch die dämlichen Auto vergleiche. Weniger Aussagekraft wäre schon fast gruselig. 

Ich brauch mich nicht streiten wegen nem Telefon, aber es ist bezeichnend wie Leute sich hochschaukeln weil ein anderer mit sachlichen Argumenten die rosa Welt zerlegt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2014)

meiner meinung nach bietet apple das gleiche htc und co bloss für mehr geld und updates rechtfertigen da nicht den pteis


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Juni 2014)

Das einzige was wirklich einen Vorteile bei ios Geräten bringt ist doch der damit verbundene livestyle und und einfache Art der Nutzung in Verbindung mit anderen Appl produkten. Das somit ein Appl Produkt länger den gleiche Preis hat als ein Android Produkt ist nur logisch. Das sich in den ersten 6 Monaten nach verkaufsstart dan das P L Verhältnis zugunsten der Android geräte verschiebt ist somit nur logisch. Dann zu behaubten das androidhandy wäre,  mist da es so schnell an wert verliert, ist auch das produkt schlecht, argumentiert schlecht. Dies ware ja nur zum vorteil der kunden. Aber im Endeffekt hat jeder mit dem was er kauft ob android oder appl ein gutes recht dies zu kaufen. Jeder hat seine gründe. Das sich beide Lager (bei Android natürlich Hersteller abhängig) bei Qualität und Design nicht viel geben ist es wohl eher eine glaubensfrage.
Für mich zählen nur die Fakten. Ich bin mit meinem galaxyS2  sehr glücklich. Und wenn es mal den geist aufgibt werde ich mir wieder ein android holen. Und zwar das mit dem besten p/L in einer vernünftigen preisklasse. 
Ganz einfach.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2014)

Dafür das anscheinend die Updatezeit egal ist ist das Geschrei wenn ein Vorjahresmodell kein Update bekommt aber immer sehr groß. 
Und das oft auch noch gesagt wird wer braucht offizielle Updates die Devs machen das spricht auch dagegen das einem Updates egal sind.
Lustigerweiße wird das was bei Apple ist immer schlecht geredet aber wenns dann bei Android genauso ists ist es wieder super und mega wichtig. 
sag nur Ppi retina wer braucht 300 ppi und jetzt kommen kommentare wie boa retina total pixelig schau dir android an 500ppi. 
Updates bei apple pfft dafür gibts customs bei android und hier kommt dann wer braucht updates.
updates haben bei p/l keine relevanz wenn dann die ersten android länger updates bekommen sinds dann wieder relevant.
wie ne flagge im wind.


----------



## Murdoch (27. Juni 2014)

Was interessieren hier Dinge die irgendwer irgendwo mal gesagt hat? 

Hat mit dem pl erstmal nix zu tun. 

Ich sag es nochmal.... Du drehst dich im Kreis...  Deine Argumente sind quasi nicht vorhanden. 

Das Updates unwichtig Sind hat niemand gesagt, sie sind für die Beurteilung des pl aber nicht allein entscheidend. 
Für dich vielleicht, für die meisten wohl eher nicht. 

Da fällt mir noch was ein bei fallen....  Mein Handy ist mir schon unzählige Male runter gefallen. 

Was kostet eine Reparatur bei nem iphone wegen glasbruch nochmal? 

Also ich kenne keinen einzigen wo ein Sturz des iphone das ganze glimpflich überlebt hat. 
Das interessiert mich zb als User. 

Oder das Apple glasbruch generell ausschließt! Auch bei spannungsschäden durch Kälte zb. 

Was blöd ist bei 2 Scheiben im iphone 4 zb.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juni 2014)

Interessiert es mich was ihr hier sagt? Sorry aber entweder man sieht das P/L im schnitt an oder man lässt es bleiben weil dann kann ich auch sagen ich will 3-4Jahre Updates alles andere ist mir scheisegal und darum ist iPhone P/L Sieger.

Ihr dreht euch im Kreis alles was fürs iPhone spricht wird niedergespielt.

Stabiler Preis kein Vorteil.
Lange Updates nicht wichtig.
Nach nem halben Jahr nicht 50% Wertverlusst als Neuware nicht wichtig.
Keine Spannungsschädenübernahme negative. 
Komisch kenne bis jetzt nur Androidgeräte wo es das Prob gab Nexus4 und Galaxy S3/S4. Also was soll da Apple dann übernehmen?
Kenne genug wo das S3/4/5 Nexus4 auch ne Spiderapp hat und welches wurde auf Garantie repariert keins weils kein Garantieschaden war.

Ist mir aber auch zu blöd jetzt hier weiter zu machen egal was man bringt es interessiert euch eh nicht den Apple ist nur für Lifestyletypen die zu viel Geld haben und was Hippes wollen.
Und nochmal ich hatte noch kein iPhone und habe auch noch kein interesse eins zu kaufen. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Z1compact was ich Anfang März für 500€ bei Mediamarkt gekauft habe.


----------

